# Cons in the uk?



## iamtheend (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all just curious as to what cons there are in the uk and if there are any nearest to my location. Can't really afford to buy tickets then petrol to drive 300 miles haha


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 14, 2015)

Confuzzled (Birmingham, 118 miles from you) Next con in may 2016
Furvention (Liverpool, 200 miles from you) Next con in January 2016
Those are pretty close in distance, but not in time


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Jun 14, 2015)

Huh, I was in Birmingham recently... I'm amazed they tolerate furries down there xD


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, you just missed Confuzzled, it was so well organised and fun. Check out the official photos this year. 
I live in Wales too, and it's only a few hours drive down the motorway.


----------



## Kalmor (Jun 15, 2015)

There's a relatively decent furmeet on Cardiff that I've heard about if you want something that's ~very~ close to home. Otherwise there's Confuzzled in Birmingham which is the biggest UK fur con.


----------



## iamtheend (Jun 15, 2015)

Kalmor said:


> There's a relatively decent furmeet on Cardiff that I've heard about if you want something that's ~very~ close to home. Otherwise there's Confuzzled in Birmingham which is the biggest UK fur con.


I think I might consider going to the Llandudno fur meet, it's only 4 hours away by car and pretty easier to get to for me also it's far enough away for me not to be recognised seeing as I'm trying to keep the furry thing under wraps and Cardiff is a tad to much close to home. And I'm very much considering going to confuzzled


----------



## okh (Jun 15, 2015)

I heard of something going on in London this next weekend...


----------

